# Hid



## bpipe95 (Nov 1, 2010)

The headlight buckets are not made for HID's if you put them in you will blind oncoming traffic. To do it right you will need to retrofit some kind of projector housing.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

dont get hids jed. the cruze doesnt have projector housings. it will have so much glare and will blind anyone driving in front of you and towards you. i would suggest getting high power xenon lights instead. theyre almost as good as hids but they wont blind the other person. the best thing to do would be to get someone to do a projector retrofit on your stock lights. but those cost a good amount of money and also needs to be done by the right person. not just anyone can do that properly.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

bpipe95 said:


> The headlight buckets are not made for HID's if you put them in you will blind oncoming traffic. To do it right you will need to retrofit some kind of projector housing.


Hey thanks. I will consider that.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

cruze-control said:


> dont get hids jed. the cruze doesnt have projector housings. it will have so much glare and will blind anyone driving in front of you and towards you. i would suggest getting high power xenon lights instead. theyre almost as good as hids but they wont blind the other person. the best thing to do would be to get someone to do a projector retrofit on your stock lights. but those cost a good amount of money and also needs to be done by the right person. not just anyone can do that properly.


Thanks, I will consider those as well.


----------



## bpipe95 (Nov 1, 2010)

BMW projectors are the most popular to use for the retrofit.


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

I suspect there isn't a projector headlight out for the Cruze yet is there? 

If not I'm sure it will be a matter of time and then we can upgrade to HID. But like others said above, I would wait as HIDs in the wrong housing will only cause danger for oncoming traffic.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

Cruzer said:


> I suspect there isn't a projector headlight out for the Cruze yet is there?
> 
> If not I'm sure it will be a matter of time and then we can upgrade to HID. But like others said above, I would wait as HIDs in the wrong housing will only cause danger for oncoming traffic.



There now is a Cruze aftermarket projector headlight with angel eyes..... Auto Headlight,Angel Eyes for Chevrolet Cruze products, buy Auto Headlight,Angel Eyes for Chevrolet Cruze products from alibaba.com

I wouldn't buy it, but it's an alternative to retrofitting a projector from another car to your stock headlight. I rather do a retrofit with projectors from a Acura TSX.


----------



## strick8 (Jan 9, 2011)

Does anyone think the HID's from the upcoming 2012 Buick Verano could be retrofitted?


----------



## GM Fan (Dec 14, 2010)

Use DDM Tuning brand. They are about 35 dollars. 
Ask them about the bulb with a reflector built into it for anti-glare.


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

bpipe95 said:


> The headlight buckets are not made for HID's if you put them in you will blind oncoming traffic. To do it right you will need to retrofit some kind of projector housing.





cruze-control said:


> dont get hids jed. the cruze doesnt have projector housings. it will have so much glare and will blind anyone driving in front of you and towards you. i would suggest getting high power xenon lights instead. theyre almost as good as hids but they wont blind the other person. the best thing to do would be to get someone to do a projector retrofit on your stock lights. but those cost a good amount of money and also needs to be done by the right person. not just anyone can do that properly.



I have had no issues with glare, I have ddm hid kit they are 55w 10k


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

ZincGT said:


> I have had no issues with glare, I have ddm hid kit they are 55w 10k



did you get the HID harness when you bought these?


----------



## pullockaran (Aug 23, 2010)

*The Cruze headlights I believe are not for normal halogens.*

There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that the Cruze headlight has not been designed for ordinary bulbs but specifically for HID. The pictures will help you decide that there is far less glare and scattered light from the HID system than with ordinary Philips Xtreme power bulbs.
I took three and half hours to complete the job out which 2 hours were used just finding a suitable place for the ballast. Finally got it in the only place possible in the CRUZE. I am yearning for 35 watt 5000 kelvin bulbs. 6000 kelvin is a bit over the top. Had a night drive with it. Its like laser beams through the night. I am blown over. The whole thing will be complete once I get Pencil beams in place of the FOG lights which I do not have presently. Anyone with a Cruze should get the Philips HID kit. The kit fits like a snug glove. The blue thing in some of the photos is camera lens induced artifact.
The photos were taken in Manual mode so that camera influence is not there in the outcome. Last two photos were taken at higher speeds to get the exposure right.
I have taken two photos of each shot. One from the right outside rear view mirror and the next from the left mirror.
The front shots are me standing and then sitting on the floor.
Enjoy.


----------



## pullockaran (Aug 23, 2010)

*IN continuation*

A few more photos


----------



## pullockaran (Aug 23, 2010)

*Last set of photos.*

Wish the forum could attach all photos in one post.


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

bpipe95 said:


> The headlight buckets are not made for HID's if you put them in you will blind oncoming traffic. To do it right you will need to retrofit some kind of projector housing.


bpipe95 is absolutely correct.,

In order to use HIDs legally you have to use a DOT approved HID projector housing. They can be retrofitted into the stock buckets, but otherwise you are going to be blinding the crap out of oncoming drivers.



cruze-control said:


> dont get hids jed. the cruze doesnt have projector housings. it will have so much glare and will blind anyone driving in front of you and towards you. i would suggest getting high power xenon lights instead. theyre almost as good as hids but they wont blind the other person. the best thing to do would be to get someone to do a projector retrofit on your stock lights. but those cost a good amount of money and also needs to be done by the right person. not just anyone can do that properly.


Xenon bulbs are what is used in HID. Halogen is the correct type of bulb to use in a reflector type housing.




strick8 said:


> Does anyone think the HID's from the upcoming 2012 Buick Verano could be retrofitted?


 Yes they could be retrofitted, however using a set of Morimoto mini D2S, or H1 housings would be far easier.



GM Fan said:


> Use DDM Tuning brand. They are about 35 dollars.
> Ask them about the bulb with a reflector built into it for anti-glare.


DDM is a cheap knockoff brand. Being in the retrofitting business for nearly 6 years I have used just about everything. Currently I would suggest using retrofit source, and picking up Morimoto 35watt ballasts. Simple, effective, inexpensive, and very few failures.

/startrant

Please keep in mind people... If you install HIDs into a reflector (in the US anyway) you are breaking the law. Reflector housings are not DOT legal for use with HID Xenon bulbs.

With that said you can do whatever you want. It is a free country afterall. But when you see the perfect sharp cutoff line of a projector next to a plug and play kit.... well... you will know that you get what you pay for. And oncoming traffic will hate you far less if you are using a projector housing.

/endrant


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

DDM Tuning for sure! Just waiting for mine to arrive


----------



## Kartoon (Jul 26, 2011)

Using a retrofit kit would be the best. Using aftermarket lights are horrible and they usually will never line up with the hood and the bumper. Would be a poor choice to do on a brand new car.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Can someone please post a link to these retrofit kits for the Cruze? I used to have a 8000k HID kit on my old Eclipse. Never had a problem with oncoming people flashing me because they were blinded. I never knew it was an issue until now.


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.theretrofitsource.com

they provide all you will need to retrofit your current headlight housing. I recommend the Mini H1, incredible output and the easiest installation possible. DDM tuning has **** bulbs and ballasts, get OEM or morimoto brand and you will never be disappointed.


----------



## Esteeves (Oct 16, 2011)

DDM Warning... 

DDM might have been a good company once... But man have they fallen. It took nearly two weeks to get my first kit for my 2012 Cruze Eco on a slow boat from china. I had problems from the start. One of the ballasts could not start the bulb, and one of the bulbs didn't retract on high/bright mode. Their customer service was beyond crappy. I answered the same questions multiple times with different reps. They ended up shipping me another ballast and two more bulbs. And when i get these part two weeks later... Both of the bulbs worked fine but the third ballast sucked just as bad as the first sucky one. Now they don't believe me and want me to send everything back at my expense so they can test the parts to verify my claims... Eeeeeek what a pain in the a!!.

Don't buy anything from these guys. One of the worst companies I have dealt with in years.


----------



## Monty_Eco (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought a set of 35W 5000k HIDs and they are perfect, perfect color and they do not blind oncoming traffic.(did some tests with my neighbor)


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

strick8 said:


> Does anyone think the HID's from the upcoming 2012 Buick Verano could be retrofitted?



Maybe if you got the stock headlight for the verano and took the projector from it. From that picture alone you can tell they have different shaped lights that aren't compatible for a direct swap. just go to theretrofitsource.com and get it done right.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

RSchmidt624 said:


> Maybe if you got the stock headlight for the verano and took the projector from it. From that picture alone you can tell they have different shaped lights that aren't compatible for a direct swap. just go to theretrofitsource.com and get it done right.


People just don't want to separate their headlights and want simple plug and play from the box... TRS is great and will be getting my money for a mini H1 setup in the near future! At least I hope, have a mini D2S from my truck that will be transferred my other car.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I checked out the website, looks like good stuff. I would love HID but I will not get anything without retrofitting. Do you have any pics of any of the kits that you currently have?


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know a **** thing about retrofitting to HID lights and I am wonder what it entails. I am guessing it is not quite a plug n play situation but more of a cut and modify. In general what do you have to do to accomplish this?


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Their mini series require separation of headlights and a *no cut* install of the projectors into the housing, adapter plates properly align the projector for a near perfect cutoff line.

Note: in some instances cutting may be necessary to install. Any of the othe model of projectors will require more advanced modification to the stock headlight, as well as proper adjusting of the projector before reassembly.


----------



## mfalk22 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have been searching the retrofit source website for around 20 min, but for some reason I can't find either the H13 or 9008 HID conversion kits on their website? They literally have every size except those... Weird.


----------



## out cruzin (Sep 2, 2011)

I installed my DDMTunning 5000k 55W HID Kit couple months ago. Looks great and very happy with it. The one thing you do not want to do is blind other drivers, so properly adjusting the light housing is recommended. It took me trial and errors before i properly had it exactly where i want it. I adjusted it where i was able to see the road the furthest without blinding anyone. To this day i havent had a flash from other drivers and light is much further and brighter than OEM's.


----------



## paulderek (Nov 15, 2011)

out cruzin said:


> I installed my DDMTunning 5000k 55W HID Kit couple months ago. Looks great and very happy with it. The one thing you do not want to do is blind other drivers, so properly adjusting the light housing is recommended. It took me trial and errors before i properly had it exactly where i want it. I adjusted it where i was able to see the road the furthest without blinding anyone. To this day i havent had a flash from other drivers and light is much further and brighter than OEM's.


Those are very nice indeed, I purchased mine from Chevy HID Kits Conversion Xenon Bulbs Chevy HID Lights HIDs Headlights cheaper than DDM but they are good


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I have two words to say the first is DON'T. The second is getaretrofit. It's not a real word but I don't care. Putting hids inside regular reflector housings blinds people


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Dpedraza said:


> I have two words to say the first is DON'T. The second is getaretrofit. It's not a real word but I don't care. Putting hids inside regular reflector housings blinds people


Not the cruze's. It almost seems like it was made specifically for HIDs...


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

get some D2R and put in there then... at least run it legit. D2R are built for reflector housings.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just found these

CG® - Black Halo Projector Headlights - 2011 Chevy Cruze CG Halo Projector Headlights


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

SeanM402 said:


> Just found these
> 
> CG® - Black Halo Projector Headlights - 2011 Chevy Cruze CG Halo Projector Headlights


No image available? I think these might be the same ones we've been seeing on eBay...


----------



## michaelfranti76 (Nov 30, 2011)

I purchased mine from Chevy HID Kits HIDs Headlights Conversion Chevy Xenon Bulbs HID Lights and so far I am happy with their clarity and brightness. I opted for 8000k bulbs with slim ballast.


----------



## Jake1295 (Nov 28, 2011)

i would believe that there's not too much glare from the cruze as it was with the cobalt, the angle of your beams also makes a lot of difference, i got stopped once reset the beams now the cops don't even look twice...until i do something else to catch their attention lol
you shouldn't need more than 35W ballasts unless you're taking your car spelunking
you will need a bi-xenon kit unless you get projector housings

these are the best deals i've seen on HIDs includes relay harness







Xenon HID Light Kit Slim Ballast H7 6000K 55W 12V items in hnbshop store on eBay!

has anyone solved the DRL issue yet? running HIDs with DRLs will ruin your ballasts and void any warranty on them


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

michaelfranti76 said:


> I purchased mine from Chevy HID Kits HIDs Headlights Conversion Chevy Xenon Bulbs HID Lights and so far I am happy with their clarity and brightness. I opted for 8000k bulbs with slim ballast.


Funny, I didnt see the Cruze listed on their website.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

About the only way around the DRL I've read about is to run a relay harness for the HID's, then put a capacitor across the trigger and ground poles on the relay. The PWM gets buffered by the capacitor so the relay does not flip on and off constantly.

That's what I've read, at least. I have yet to try it on my headlight harness.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

What I'm going to do is just cover the light sensor so it always thinks its dark and runs 12v constantly.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

My 07 Saturn I was able to pull the fuse so it didn't turn on the drl at all. I think you can pull the relay and it does the same thing. I haven't tried messing with my car yet as I keep getting a check engine from the O2 sensor and don't want any reason for them not to fix it when it errors out again.


----------



## Jake1295 (Nov 28, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> What I'm going to do is just cover the light sensor so it always thinks its dark and runs 12v constantly.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


that's a good idea, where's the sensor at?


----------



## Jake1295 (Nov 28, 2011)

gregh2000 said:


> My 07 Saturn I was able to pull the fuse so it didn't turn on the drl at all. I think you can pull the relay and it does the same thing. I haven't tried messing with my car yet as I keep getting a check engine from the O2 sensor and don't want any reason for them not to fix it when it errors out again.


my cobalt is the same way. and pulling fuses shouldn't void the warranty or anything i had a bcm replaced on the cobalt and they didn't even put a new drl fuse in it


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice, the other good thing is that I can switch back to halogens if the hid's messed up quickly. My old car was a 2 hour ordeal to swap bulbs lol. I have been seriously contemplating and hid kit.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Its right up on the dash, in front of the small useless glove box or the center speaker if you have the pioneer system. Its that little black bulb thing.



Jake1295 said:


> that's a good idea, where's the sensor at?




Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## cruzeta (Jan 11, 2012)

Jake1295 said:


> i would believe that there's not too much glare from the cruze as it was with the cobalt, the angle of your beams also makes a lot of difference, i got stopped once reset the beams now the cops don't even look twice...until i do something else to catch their attention lol
> you shouldn't need more than 35W ballasts unless you're taking your car spelunking
> you will need a bi-xenon kit unless you get projector housings
> 
> ...


I had DRL issue before,But i took it to the car reparing store,so they fixed it for me.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Car repairing store? Love it, imma start calling it that haha. Care to provide more info on what they did?

Can drl be dissabled and keep the auto lights?


----------

